# Custom built dual stage co2 regulator



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

A member here contacted me about co2 regulator, after some discussion this is what we came up with
Concoa 212 high purity 2 stage regulator with stainless steel diaphragm ( Long lasting)
Clippard 12 volt /0.67 watts mouse solenoid ( Low heat = long lasting)
Fabco NV 55-18 accurate needle valve as used by GLA regulators.
Mounted Bubble counter
This a great quality unit.
















Regards


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice quality unit, do you build them as ordered if so for how much? Cheers Laurie


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

It depends on if I can find a suitable 2 stage units. 
That impacts the price significantly, since I get them off of eBay- availability and pricing including shipping cost in US $$.
For quality 2 stage units built the cost can be anywhere between 300 to 450 Cdn.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Another build i scaled down from 2 outlets for 2 tanks to a single outlet, as per requirement.
It was hard to let this one go but after reducing the # of aquariums to 3 , i had excess regulators .


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to put in a plug for Charlie1 here. I picked up one of his 2 stage regulators in the spring and I've had it running ever since.

I've kept and used at least 4 Milwaukee regulators in my history of being in this hobby and whilst I think they are perfectly functional set ups I've always been a bit annoyed that they don't seem to run consistently from week to week. I had to fiddle with the pressure output or needle valve to make sure the CO2 output doesn't drop off.

The 2 stage regulator has been SUPER consistent and I know that I'm gonna have the same amount of CO2 injected into my 50gal tank until the very last puff of the gas. I'm very impressed by Errol's workmanship, his willingness to educate me about the product I purchased, and the packaging and shipping of the regulator.

If you guys are looking to invest in a quality CO2 kit for your show tank, I'm sure Errol can either build or already has something that will keep your planted set up running like clockwork.


----------



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

I was just reading his DIY thread....definitely interested. Need to do the research required for parts! Thanks for the review definitely the route I will be going when I get everything figured out


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Reckon said:


> I want to put in a plug for Charlie1 here. I picked up one of his 2 stage regulators in the spring and I've had it running ever since.
> 
> I've kept and used at least 4 Milwaukee regulators in my history of being in this hobby and whilst I think they are perfectly functional set ups I've always been a bit annoyed that they don't seem to run consistently from week to week. I had to fiddle with the pressure output or needle valve to make sure the CO2 output doesn't drop off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lawson, good to hear the regulator is working as intended.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I want to put in a plug for Charlie1 here. I picked up one of his 2 stage regulators in the spring and I've had it running ever since.
> 
> I've kept and used at least 4 Milwaukee regulators in my history of being in this hobby and whilst I think they are perfectly functional set ups I've always been a bit annoyed that they don't seem to run consistently from week to week. I had to fiddle with the pressure output or needle valve to make sure the CO2 output doesn't drop off.
> 
> ...


I second this plug for Errol, he helped me with what I should buy to build my setup and where to buy, a great guy that's willing to share what he knows.


----------



## microstress (Sep 23, 2017)

+3 for Charlie1. :bigsmile:

I was interested in building my own regulator, so I PM'ed him and he offered to teach me over the phone. Afterwards, he was very willing to help take a look at links of parts that I have selected and let me know if it works for our purposes. Also, for the parts that I didn't have, he had some that he pre-tested and could sell to me. Furthermore, upon building, I had a small leak in the solenoid and he was pretty quick to respond even though I was eventually able to figure out what happened. It is totally awesome that we have Canadians like him to support and grow our hobby. Happy owner of a new build:









Thanks Errol!


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, pleasure is mine.


----------

